# Hs55 Tracked blower - Replace Auger clutch cable process



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Gentlemen,

My Honda Hs55 tracked blower Auger clutch cable has snapped after the big blizzard yesterday. Thank goodness I was done blowing. I purchased the below replacement cable and going to replace myself. How hard is this? Looks pretty easy and straight forward. I need to put the lug into the handle grip and take the little cover off next belts and reattach the spring? I changed both belts myself so this does not look like as big of a job?










54510-736-000 CABLE, CLUTCH (Honda Code 1878511)



Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

